# Ladder and Lace



## robert flynt (Feb 15, 2018)

Going to the Miss. Forge Council meeting this Saturday for show and sale.
The first is 6 1/2" ladder damascus blade with giraffe bone handle and the sheath has a stingray inlay. 
The second has a crazy lace damascus blade with a handle made from a stabilized unknown species of wood I bought at the Blade Show last year. The sheath has shark skin inlay.
Both of these knives are for sale.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 15, 2018)

Most awesome! Superior looking knives! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 15, 2018)

Wow Robert. Those are both amazing. The ladder pattern is quite stunning. The lace pattern is just out of this world. 
Both the sheaths are eye catchers. The stingray inlay would be my favorite of the two sheaths. The wood on the second one is outstanding. Any chance it could be buttonwood?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 15, 2018)

Beautiful as always! I love the way the inlay in the sheath mimics the pattern in the steel.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2018)

Pm coming.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 15, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow Robert. Those are both amazing. The ladder pattern is quite stunning. The lace pattern is just out of this world.
> Both the sheaths are eye catchers. The stingray inlay would be my favorite of the two sheaths. The wood on the second one is outstanding. Any chance it could be buttonwood?


When I bought it I thought it was oak and didn't think to ask. when I started working it I found it didn't smell like oak, the grain was finer and it wasn't as hard. You might have to ask the wood experts, me, I just thought it had great figuring. Would be curious know myself.


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 15, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Beautiful as always! I love the way the inlay in the sheath mimics the pattern in the steel.


Thanks Doc!


----------



## Tony (Feb 15, 2018)

Beautiful knives all the way around, impressive as always! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 15, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Pm coming.[/QUOTE


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2018)

As much as I want it I can't swing it right now.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 15, 2018)

Those blades are amazing, love the patterns.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 15, 2018)

Both are fantastic. Couldn't possibly choose between them. My first impression of the wood was a curly oak.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 16, 2018)

JR Parks said:


> Both are fantastic. Couldn't possibly choose between them. My first impression of the wood was a curly oak.


Me too but it wasn't open grained like oak and didn't have that oak smell.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 17, 2018)

Most impressive, do you ever sleep?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 17, 2018)

Beautiful knives Robert! My guess was white oak on the mystery handle too, since I have a piece that looks very similar, could stabilizing alter the texture or smell? I have no experience with stabilized materials....


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 17, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful knives Robert! My guess was white oak on the mystery handle too, since I have a piece that looks very similar, could stabilizing alter the texture or smell? I have no experience with stabilized materials....


I agree with you Barry, since I bought it as oak that is what I'm going to call it. It sure has some beautiful figuring and polished up nicely without any finish. Their are so many different stabilizing material and a number of them have a chemical smell but this one didn't seem to. Who knows I do so much my nose might be desensitized.


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 17, 2018)

robert flynt said:


> When I bought it I thought it was oak and didn't think to ask. when I started working it I found it didn't smell like oak, the grain was finer and it wasn't as hard. You might have to ask the wood experts, me, I just thought it had great figuring. Would be curious know myself.


It's not Buttonwood. Buttonwood is way harder than Oak. I have I think 8 or more sticks of the stuff about 3" x 1" x 20" that are curly from end to end. I wish it were bigger so I could use it on a guitar.

That first blade has an incredible pattern. As usual I love all your work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

